#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Рассказы об Учителях: отзывы, наблюдения, впечатления (позитивные)

## Шагдар

Мне кажется, нужен специальный раздел для положительных рассказов об Учителях. Чтоб можно было открыть тему с именем Учителя и поделиться впечатлениями, позитивным опытом. Это помогло бы составить какое-то представление перед тем, как идти на ретрит. Идти вслепую, ничего не зная об Учителе, просто опасно (особенно, если нет предварительной лекции). Информация, которой сопровождаются официальные объявления о ретритах, не всегда достаточна, чтобы составить впечатление: в ней не хватает жизни. Личные впечатления могли бы восполнить пробел. Так мне кажется.

----------

Asanga (28.02.2011), Kamal (05.03.2011), Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Же Ка (28.02.2011), Наталья А (28.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Где есть хвала, там должна быть и критика. Без этого просто никак.


Почему невозможно то? Это как восхваление будет, как в текстах восхваляется Гуру без критики. Истории про Учителей. У Бакулы ринпоче был родной брат который сбежал в горы от учеников и прожил там всю жизнь. Иногда он спускался с гор но большую часть жизни провел в медитации. Такие истории вдохновляют. 
Бывший Хамбо лама Мунко Цыбиков провел в лагерях двадцать с лишним лет и выжил. Он рассказывал историю как за ним пришли и арестовали, прибежал его брат когда он ехал на телеге и сказал что из банки рассыпался урил, его так много стало что он высыпался наружу, тогда Мунко лама сказал что возможно я вернусь тогда и посчитал это благим знаком. Потом он ехал в вагоне и по дороге все умирали и трупы выкидывали на ходу, и он увидел сон в котором был барак и лагерь. Когда он приехал в лагерь то оказалось все таким как он видел во сне. Потом когда в лагере все умирали от холода и голода, он начал собирать травы и занялся лечением людей. Вылечил авторитетов каких-то, кого-то из администрации и его стали подкармливать и таким образом леча травами он выжил и вернулся домой.

----------

Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Аллехандро (03.03.2011), Дондог (27.10.2011), Машо (05.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011), Шагдар (01.03.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Тему переместили из "Пользовательского раздела", где шло обсуждение, и были высказаны опасения. Вероятно, это предложение рассказывать об Учителях прямо здесь. (Мне кажется, лучше было бы открывать темы с именами Учителей в специальном разделе.)

----------


## Ануруддха

Все, что не по теме будет удаляться с ограничением доступа к разделу.

----------

Ersh (27.10.2011), Joy (02.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Бывший Хамбо лама Мунко Цыбиков провел в лагерях двадцать с лишним лет и выжил. Он рассказывал историю как за ним пришли и арестовали,....


Застал я его, много помогал Дандарону, ученикам Дандарона и тем кто пришел позже.Железнов его изобразил на мандале Ваджрабхайраве среди лам (Готавон, Мунко-лама, тувинский лама убитый в дацане и др.) которые помогали Дандарону.
Я брал у него лекарства и переписывал какие-то рецептурники для него. Вначале всегда заходил с холода выпить чаю у него в доме, да и в выборах участвовал когда его хамбо-ламо выбрали, а своим заместителем он выбрал Самаева

----------

Доржик (01.03.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Мне было трудно сразу оценить величие Ринпоче. Чего в нём совершенно нет, так это пафоса. Он не предпринимает никаких попыток понравиться, показать свою близость аудитории - не демонстрирует и превосходства. Его поведение совершенно отрешённо, в нём наглядно проявляется отречение от мирского. Как конкретно. Можно простираться перед Ринпоче, а можно болтать прямо перед ним, сидя к нему спиной, это никак не отражается на выражении лица. При этом, если в полной помех ситуации задать вопрос, Ринпоче не забывает о нём, и даёт точный ответ чуть позже. Будучи совершенно отрешённым, даже потусторонним, он присутствует в ситуации. Однажды на ретрите резко взвыли огромные динамики, расположенные рядом с Учителем. Все, что естественно и связано с физиологией (ориентировочный рефлекс), вздрогнули или взглянули на них - Ринпоче не отреагировал никак. Ничего не изменилось ни в голосе, ни во взгляде, ни в мимике. (В этот момент я смотрел прямо на него.) Это поразило меня гораздо больше, чем рассказы о различных чудесах, которых много вокруг Учителя, и которые могли оказаться порождением благочестивой фантазии. 
Сам Ринпоче, кажется, никогда не рассказывал никаких волшебных историй. Лишь однажды, мимоходом, он упомянул, что в Индии был монах-индус, всю жизнь до обращения в буддизм занимавшийся хатха-йогой. И у него была способность подниматься в воздух над подушкой: не высоко, на несколько сантиметров. "Но Бодхичитту зародить было значительно труднее", по словам того монаха. Это было упомянуто Ринпоче вскользь, один-единственный раз. 
Моя знакомая, позже принявшая монашеские обеты, как-то рассказывала, что оказавшись на берегу моря, Ринпоче поливал водой улиток, выброшенных на берег штормом вместе с водорослями, и бросал обратно в море, пока ученики купались или отдыхали. Известно требование Ело Ринпоче о бесплатности своих ретритов (всё обеспечивает спонсор). Он никак себя не рекламирует, и, будучи рекомендуемым Е.С. Далай-Ламой в качестве Учителя, просил его дать российским буддистам посвящения трёх йидамов. При том, что может это сделать сам (и давал посвящения, по просьбам учеников). Строго следуя традиции Гелуг, Ринпоче поощряет обучение у Лам других традиций, если это полезно для учеников. В частности, говорил, что нам очень повезло встретиться с Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. 
Одним словом, Ело Ринпоче не продвигает себя в качестве Учителя. И просит называть его именно Ело (сокращённое прозвище), а не Еше Лодой Ринпоче. Что ещё. Ему принадлежит, возможно, самая пугающая книга по буддизму - "Боевая чакра" - о тайной традиции зарождении Бодхичитты. Почему пугающая: лично я не представляю, как такой настрой в себе реально можно зародить. Рассказывали, что когда Ринпоче тяжко заболел, в 1990-х, и был на грани смерти, он не просил учеников о помощи. "Случайно" купили нужные лекарства, и успели спасти жизнь Учителя. У меня нет никаких сомнений в том, что Ело Ринпоче одинаково воспринимает и жизнь, и смерть: он действительно, а не формально, тулку. Я уже писал об отрешённости, которой проникнуто его поведение. Ело Ринпоче производит какое-то потустороннее впечатление, в нём есть непоколебимость горы. Но он присутствует: внимателен к происходящему. Однажды на ретрите я задал вопрос, как бороться с гордостью. Тут же задали другой вопрос, в зале было шумно, ответа не последовало. Я уже забыл про свой вопрос, когда Ело Ринпоче, завершив с другими (многочисленными и подробными) ответами, резюмировал: "С гордостью помогают справиться простирания". Он не отвлекается, присутствует в ситуации - что бы ни происходило вокруг.
Как и большинству из нас, мне посчастливилось принимать Учение от разных замечательных Учителей. Я пытался практиковать (халтурно, с неправильной мотивацией) разные методы. Нельзя сказать, что практики, передаваемые Ело Ринпоче, выделяются: они традиционны для Гелуг. Стиль его обучения, вообще, совершенно тибетский, вплоть до мелочей. (Хотя Ринпоче, например, не требует нёндро, оставляя его выполнение на совести учеников: в мелочах нет формализма.) Я обратил, уже постфактум, внимание на другое. Как-то особенно заметно они помогают, передачи от Ело Ринпоче: хотя ничего особенного, если честно, сначала не ожидал. Проблем и негативных эмоций стало меньше. Даже при очень скверной и нерегулярной практике.
Предпочёл бы написать всё это совершенно анонимно (лучше всего wiki): я совсем не тот пример "ученика", который должен быть. Прошу это учесть. Мне довелось совершать коренные падения, и польза обнаружилась в преодолении негативных последствий. Другие расскажут лучше.

----------

Alekk (28.02.2011), Alexey Elkin (15.11.2011), AndyZ (01.03.2011), Ann Ginger (27.10.2011), Asanga (28.02.2011), Caddy (28.02.2011), Dondhup (28.02.2011), Fuerth (03.03.2011), Homer (28.02.2011), Jambal Dorje (28.02.2011), Jenia Morozova (28.10.2011), Joy (27.10.2011), Kamal (05.03.2011), Keiko (06.04.2011), Konchok Dorje (28.02.2011), Lanky (02.03.2011), Legba (28.02.2011), Lion Miller (26.10.2011), Odvulpa (03.03.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.10.2011), Pema Sonam (28.02.2011), Secundus (01.03.2011), Sergio (12.05.2011), Svarog (01.03.2011), Tenzin Dukkar (26.10.2011), Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Анирудха (27.10.2011), Аньезка (02.03.2011), Доржик (01.03.2011), Дролма Церинг (03.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (01.03.2011), Евгений Грейт (02.03.2011), Еше Нинбо (27.10.2011), Же Ка (28.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.03.2011), Лада Никитина (01.03.2011), лесник (28.10.2011), Марица (19.03.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Натали Иванова (28.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (28.02.2011), Слава Эркин (01.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (28.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

"После этого Еше Лодой Ринпоче, взяв Амриту, подошёл к берегу озера и освятил ею воду. Все стояли и обсуждали свои впечатления, когда неожиданно к нему навстречу выплыла нерпа. Ринпоче никогда раньше не видел таких животных, и поэтому, обернувшись, спросил: "Об этом ли животном вы только что говорили?" Все вдруг умолкли и, повернувшись к воде, увидели голову нерпы у ног Ринпоче. Она была буро-коричневого цвета со смешными торчащими усами. Когда Ринпоче гладил нерпу по голове, она мурлыкала, словно домашняя кошечка."

----------

Alexey Elkin (15.11.2011), Ann Ginger (27.10.2011), Dondhup (28.02.2011), Homer (28.02.2011), Jambal Dorje (28.02.2011), Jenia Morozova (28.10.2011), Joy (27.10.2011), Konchok Dorje (28.02.2011), Legba (28.02.2011), Odvulpa (03.03.2011), Pema Sonam (28.02.2011), Svarog (01.03.2011), Wyrd (28.10.2011), Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (01.03.2011), Евгений Грейт (02.03.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.10.2011), Марица (19.03.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Натали Иванова (28.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (28.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (28.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Что ещё. Ему принадлежит, возможно, самая пугающая книга по буддизму - "Боевая чакра" - о тайной традиции зарождении Бодхичитты. Почему пугающая: лично я не представляю, как такой настрой в себе реально можно зародить. Рассказывали, что когда Ринпоче тяжко заболел, в 1990-х, и был на грани смерти, он не просил учеников о помощи. "Случайно" купили нужные лекарства, и успели спасти жизнь Учителя.


Точнее "Боевая чакра" принадлежит Дхармаракшите http://elo-rinpoche.ru/teachings/boo...sharp_weapons/
Когда ринпоче лежал в больнице, люди вокруг выздоравливали, это заметили врачи. И один парень рассказывал что будучи при смерти он куда то начал проваливаться то ли во сне то ли видение такое было у него, и когда он летел куда-то вниз говорит Ело ринпоче протянул ему руку и вытащил наверх, причем он ринпоче до этого не знал. Потом его увидел и узнал. Они рядом лежали в больнице.

----------

Alexey Elkin (15.11.2011), Dondhup (02.03.2011), Galina (02.04.2015), Homer (01.03.2011), Jambal Dorje (01.03.2011), Kamal (05.03.2011), Lanky (02.03.2011), Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Аньезка (02.03.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.10.2011), Марица (19.03.2011), Морис (21.03.2015), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Натали Иванова (28.10.2011), Ню ра (30.11.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (02.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011), Шагдар (01.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (01.03.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Спасибо Шагдар, очень и очень вдохновляюще!!!

----------

Homer (01.03.2011), Konchok Dorje (01.03.2011), Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011), Шагдар (01.03.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Спасибо большое. Замечательная тема.

----------

Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011), Слава Эркин (01.03.2011), Шагдар (01.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (01.03.2011)

----------


## Lanky

> Точнее "Боевая чакра" принадлежит Дхармаракшите http://elo-rinpoche.ru/teachings/boo...sharp_weapons/


На всякий пожарный спрошу если всем читать можно, и "не-тибетцам" тоже ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> На всякий пожарный спрошу если всем читать можно, и "не-тибетцам" тоже ?


Почему нет? Многие линии передачи являются практически общими.

----------

Lanky (02.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (02.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (02.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2011), Шагдар (02.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Рассказывали, что когда Ринпоче тяжко заболел, в 1990-х, и был на грани смерти, он не просил учеников о помощи. "Случайно" купили нужные лекарства, и успели спасти жизнь Учителя.


В тот момент понадобилось переливание крови, и многие люди у кого подходила по параметрам кровь сдавали свою кровь для ринпоче. Многие ученики сдали свою кровь для ринпоче. И в ринпоче теперь есть кровь его учеников. Я тогда грипповал и подумал что моя кровь никуда не сгодится.

----------

Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (02.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2011), Шагдар (02.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Тогда ученики если не ошибаюсь 60 дней читали непрерывно Тару и Будду Медицины, большое спасибо братьям и сестрам из Бурятии за это.

----------

Alexey Elkin (15.11.2011), Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Дордже (04.03.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.10.2011), Шагдар (02.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> На всякий пожарный спрошу если всем читать можно, и "не-тибетцам" тоже ?


Это канонический текст раздела Преобразования ума - лочждонг, он общемахаянский.автор практиковал Ваджраяну- тантру гневной формы Манджушри - Ямантаку -  поэтому в тексте сеть специфические моменты. Читать можно всем, а еще лучше послушать аудиокменнтарий Учителя  и прочитать.

----------

Lanky (03.03.2011), Иосиф В (15.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011), Сергей Ч (02.03.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

Расскажу маленькую историю, как я первый раз увидела Тулку Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче.
Я увидела его случайно на улице в Катманду. То что произошло дальше не могу ни обяснить, ни передать словами.
Я просто простиралась перед ним и у меня было ощущение, что это был самый важный и радостный момент в моей жизни. 
Те слезы что лились у меня по щекам были слезы радости от встречи с Учителем.

(До этого я не интересовалась линией передачи Чоклинг Терсар и считала себя учеником ламы Оле Нидала.)

----------

YanaYa (26.10.2011), Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Дордже (28.10.2011), лесник (28.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (27.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2011), Шагдар (28.10.2011)

----------


## Secundus

"Я буду счастлива до конца моей жизни", сказала слепая девушка после встречи с Его Святейшеством Далай-Ламой.



p.s. уважаемый Далай Лама, спасибо, что вы есть, спасибо, что вы посвящаете свою жизнь нам, всем живым существам.

p.p.s. это очень важный урок - от нас, от каждого из нас, очень многое зависит в мире

----------

Ann Ginger (27.10.2011), Galina (02.04.2015), Joy (27.10.2011), Pema Sonam (27.10.2011), Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Анирудха (27.10.2011), Дордже (28.10.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (28.10.2011), Кузьмич (28.10.2011), Майя П (28.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.10.2011), Пема Ванчук (27.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (27.10.2011), Шагдар (28.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мы пришли к геше Джамьянгу Кхенце с дочкой как-то зимой, в сильный мороз, пешком через парк у Удельной. Никого не было у него. Ей было года 4 - круглый укутанный колобок с синими глазами и ярко-розовыми щеками на белоснежном лице. Первый раз ее к нему вела, думаю, пусть благословит.

Позвонила Раисе Николаевне, она говорит, что придти не может, но что он нас ждет и чтоб шли мы сами. Ну, мы и пошли. Лестница наверх, знакомая прихожая, дверь открыта. Кен Ринпоче выходит, подхватывает тяжеленькую Настю легким движением и тащит на алтарь смотреть. Стою, наблюдаю со стороны. Все радостно и светло. Белый снег за окном и намек на солнце.

Он ей дал огромное красное яблоко с алтаря. Всю дорогу назад она несла его в руках. Потом мы его съели вдесятером. 

Так и остались в памяти мороз, румяный ребенок, старые тханки, молодой жест Учителя и огромное красное яблоко....

Так и не верится, что к нему уже больше нельзя пойти.....

----------

Alexey Elkin (15.11.2011), Ann Ginger (28.10.2011), Galina (02.04.2015), Homer (28.10.2011), Pema Sonam (27.10.2011), Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (28.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.10.2011), Шагдар (28.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Еше Лодой Ринпоче и геше Джамьянг Кенце были близкими друзьями. И даже вместе давали посвящение Ваджрайогини в Питерском дацане много лет назад. Это два запредельных Учителя. И это невыразимая удача встретиться с ними.







Эту фотку сделала сама тогда же. Помню, Тензин меня отгонял, а Еше Лодой Ринпоче отогнал Тензина :Smilie:

----------

Ann Ginger (28.10.2011), Galina (02.04.2015), Homer (28.10.2011), Yukko (31.10.2011), Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Гошка (11.03.2015), Дэчен Намджрол (28.10.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.10.2011), Натали Иванова (28.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2011), Читтадхаммо (28.10.2011), Шагдар (28.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Еше Лодой Ринпоче и геше Джамьянг Кенце были близкими друзьями. И даже вместе давали посвящение Ваджрайогини в Питерском дацане много лет назад. Это два запредельных Учителя. И это невыразимая удача встретиться с ними.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Эту фотку сделала сама тогда же. Помню, Тензин меня отгонял, а Еше Лодой Ринпоче отогнал Тензина


Спасибо.
Интересно, почему от рассматривания фотографий учителей слёзы на глаза наворачиваются?

----------

Galina (02.04.2015), Lion Miller (28.10.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (28.10.2011), Майя П (28.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (28.10.2011), Шагдар (28.10.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Я был очень удивлён когда настоятель ,который даровал мне монашеские обеты подарил мне монашескую безрукавку да  еще моего размера,что невероятно найти там скорее даже специально возможно заказал .А до этого неделю назад как-то проходя мимо он заметил ,что монашеская безрукавка ,которая была на мне одета очень мне мала и что-то сказав  по тайски удалился.Надо заметить ,что настоятель постоянно занят, так как ежедневно дарует обеты,учения,наставления и.т.д. и я все удивлялся как он запомнил такую мелочь как моя маленькая безрукавка и нашел время заказать или купить оную вещь ,а  я же  напрочь забыл даже саму встречу, и очень удивился и растерялся когда он сам лично принес мне и  отдал во время сильнейщего ливня ,и потом  только я  вспомнил про встречу.Вот пример настоящей заботы об своих учениках Учителем.Еще я считаю своим УЧИТЕЛЕМ святое место- Бодхгаю, так как после паломничества и медитации там замечал ,что внутри что-то поменялось к лучшему ,а особенно интересный случай был в  Лумбини ;во время обхода места  где родился Будда у меня перед глазами появлялись образы умершей матери,бабушки и ,что интересно кота ,хотя кот был жив ,но я вдруг осознал за что этот образ кота вдруг появился перед мной там ,а до этого у меня была  привычка выгонять кота на улицу в туалет пинками,но после этого я вообще перестал так поступать.Считаю,что святые места Буддизма можно назвать Учителями в  прямом смысле  этого слова.

----------

Alexey Elkin (15.11.2011), Ann Ginger (28.10.2011), Bob (28.10.2011), Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Гошка (11.03.2015), Кузьмич (08.04.2015), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (28.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2011), Шагдар (28.10.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Когда я приехал в 1999 году в монастырь Юньмэньсы к Учителю Фоюаню был вечер. Мне сказали, что Учитель в отъезде и приедет чуть позже. Меня проводили на водопад Гуйхуатань на горе, показали монастырь. Ближе к вечеру я прилёг отдохнуть в комнате, которую мне определили. Среди ночи я просыпаюсь и встаю на кровати (поднялся туловищем) и здесь медленной, шаркающей походкой заходит учитель Фоюань и говорит очень строгим голосом: «А-а! Ты приехал!» Затем я снова встаю на кровати (поднимаю туловище) и возле меня никого нет. 
Никогда такого со мной в жизни не было, чтобы сон стал явью, а явь сном.

----------

Ann Ginger (28.10.2011), Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Гошка (06.04.2015), Кузьмич (08.04.2015), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2011), Шагдар (28.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Спасибо.
> Интересно, почему от рассматривания фотографий учителей слёзы на глаза наворачиваются?


А это так кармическая связь проявляется....И, полагаю, это наше тончайшее энергетическое ощущение бодхичитты Учителя. Думаю, так реагирует наша природа Будды, которая где-то вглубине, под спудом неведенья.

Тоже изливаюсь слезами и невыразимой благодарностью за проявленную ко мне и другим любовь, за данную необходимую поддержку и неоценимую помощь, благодаря которой хоть как-то могу практиковать. Бесконечно осознаю исключительную роль Учителя. Он отыскивает нас в самсаре жизнь за жизнью и является необходимым условием нашего роста. В этом у меня нет никаких сомнений. Всегда везде пытаюсь помочь понять это новичкам - необходимость пойти вживую к нему. 

У меня есть видео, как Кен Ринпоче читает Сутру сердца. Смотреть спокойно не могу.

----------

Sam (01.11.2011), Еше Нинбо (28.10.2011), лесник (28.10.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (28.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2011), Шагдар (28.10.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Первая встреча с Учителем Фоюанем.*

Август 1995 года. Посетив святое место Бодхидхармы монастырь Шаолиньсы и не найдя там, того, что искал, я приехал в монастырь Наньхуасы провинции Гуандун - место пребывания Шестого Патриарха чань-буддизма.
Раннее утро около 6 часов. Я подхожу к большим воротам перед монастырём на которых написано: "Недвойственная Дхарма". Возле ворот стоит буддийский монах в очках, одетый в парадную жёлтую рясу. 
Он спрашивает меня: "Что ты здесь делаешь?" 
Я отвечаю: "Я - буддист".
 Он мне говорит: "Пошли за мной". Иду за ним. Он проводит меня прямо в покои настоятеля. Там как раз проходит собрание руководства монастыря. Монах в очках представляет мне настоятеля и говорит, указывая на одного из монахов, одетого в жёлтую парадную рясу (остальные присутствующие были одеты в чёрные рясы и серые): "Это настоятель Фоюань"
Мастер Фоюань спрашивает меня: "Откуда ты пришёл?"
Я отвечаю: "Из России"
Он меня спрашивает: "Какова твоя цель приезда сюда?"
Я отвечаю: "Хочу стать монахом в монастыре Наньхуасы"
Он мне протягивает книгу жёлтого цвета, очень красивую и говорит: "Это сутра Алтаря Шестого Патриарха, вначале прочитай её".
Взяв книгу в руки, я ему говорю цитату из Даодэцзин: "Дао, выраженное словами, не есть истинное Дао".
Мастер Фоюань говорит: "Можешь тогда не читать. Но ты, наверное, приехал не туда, куда хотел. Тебе нужно на гору Удан".
Я говорю: "Нет. Я приехал туда, куда хотел. Могу ли я увидеть нетленное тело Шестого Патриарха?"
Мастер Фоюань говорит: "Твоё сознание в беспорядке". 
Я ему говорю: "Нужно плавить цзин, чтобы превратить его в ци. Затем плавить ци, чтобы превратить его в шэнь. Затем плавить шэнь, чтоб превратить его в пустоту и тогда произойдёт слияние с Единым"
Мастер Фоюань говорит присутствующим: "Это он говорит о цигун?"
Затем он говорит мне: "Тебе нужно побыстрее вернуться домой!"
Затем он велит монаху в очках, который встретил меня у ворот монастыря, проводить меня в храм Шестого Патриарха...

----------

Alexey Elkin (15.11.2011), ElenaK (29.10.2011), Magan Poh (04.11.2011), Алексей Т (20.11.2011), Алик (11.03.2015), Кузьмич (08.04.2015), Пема Ванчук (06.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011), Шагдар (31.10.2011)

----------


## Морис

Из всех Лам, тянет к Ело Ринпоче и геше Еше Табхье, от них реально ощущается не знаю как сказать, святость что-ли, чувствуется бодхичитта. К ним возникает полное доверие, преданность. Когда слушал геше Еше Табхье, то внутри возникает мир какой-то, тишина, покой, в это время нет никаких сомнений.

----------

Гошка (06.04.2015)

----------


## Galina

> А это так кармическая связь проявляется....И, полагаю, это наше тончайшее энергетическое ощущение бодхичитты Учителя. Думаю, так реагирует наша природа Будды, которая где-то вглубине, под спудом неведенья.
> 
> Тоже изливаюсь слезами и невыразимой благодарностью за проявленную ко мне и другим любовь, за данную необходимую поддержку и неоценимую помощь, благодаря которой хоть как-то могу практиковать. Бесконечно осознаю исключительную роль Учителя. Он отыскивает нас в самсаре жизнь за жизнью и является необходимым условием нашего роста. В этом у меня нет никаких сомнений. Всегда везде пытаюсь помочь понять это новичкам - необходимость пойти вживую к нему. 
> 
> У меня есть видео, как Кен Ринпоче читает Сутру сердца. Смотреть спокойно не могу.


Пема! Поделитесь видео, пожалуйста. Вчера на Посвящении Ваджраиогини. даруемое Ело Ринпоче в Москве, уже в конце посвящения пригласили в качестве переводчика Раису Крапивину. Это был мастер-класса для всех наших переводчиков с тибетского. После ухода Кен Ринпоче она впервые переводила с тибетского. Уникальная женщина!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема! Поделитесь видео, пожалуйста. Вчера на Посвящении Ваджраиогини. даруемое Ело Ринпоче в Москве, уже в конце посвящения пригласили в качестве переводчика Раису Крапивину. Это был мастер-класса для всех наших переводчиков с тибетского. После ухода Кен Ринпоче она впервые переводила с тибетского. Уникальная женщина!


Это надо у Таши Тцеринга http://board.buddhist.ru/member.php?u=44 надо попросить. :Smilie:  Боюсь, я даже тот формат не смогу выложить :Smilie:

----------


## Титомир Екатерина

Далай-лама очень хороший человек. Для меня он теперь учитель

----------

